# PC fährt mit ICue im Atostart nicht runer...



## ThiluLP (16. Dezember 2018)

*PC fährt mit ICue im Atostart nicht runer...*

Hi,

ich baute mir gestern einen PC zusammen und alles funktionierte soweit. Bis ich ICue runtergeladen habe, meine LL120 eingestellt habe und den PC runterfahren wollte....

dann ging er nämlich plötzlich nicht aus. Der Monitor ging aus aber der PC nicht. Wenn ich nun jedoch ICue aus dem Autostart deaktiviere und immer beim Neustart ICue starte und wieder schließe, um das Leuchtprofil zu öffnen und dann runterfahren will, geht es...

es liegt also an Corsair ICue im Autostart.

Hat jemand eine Lösung des Problems????


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC fährt mit ICue im Atostart nicht runer...*

Versuche mal den Windows schnellstart zu deaktivieren.
Laut Cosair liegt es natürlich nicht an der Software
CUE v2.13.80 causing Windows not to shut down. - The Corsair User Forums


----------



## ThiluLP (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC fährt mit ICue im Atostart nicht runer...*

Vielen Dank.... jetzt geht es... 

er braucht auch nur ca. 1sec mehr zum booten. Das kann man verkraften


----------



## ThiluLP (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC fÃ¤hrt mit ICue im Atostart nicht runer...*

Hi, nun habe ich wieder ein Problem. Seit gestern flackern die Lüfter sehr stark beim hochfahren und egal was ich mache, es wird nicht besser...

hier ein Video: YouTube

Habe eine Lightning Node Pro an mein USB 2.0 Mainboard Anschluss gesteckt und dann einen Corsair Lüfter HUB an Kanal 1 gesteckt. Kann es damit zusammenhängen, dass ich gestern 8 GB Ram eingebaut habe. Er wurde jedoch ganz normal erkannt und es gab keine anderen Probleme.


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: PC fährt mit ICue im Atostart nicht runer...*

Welche Version von iCUE verwendest du?


----------

